# Kann ich gegen ihn eine Anzeige erstatten?



## BloodSteam (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ein Typ wollte mich bei Kleinanzeigen verarschen, kann ich eine Anzeige gegen ihn erstatten wegen versuchten Betruges?

Zur Info, ich schrieb ihn wegen einen XL2730Z an der für 100€ zu verkaufen war.
Sieht euch selber den Chat an:

Damian
Heute, 2:47
100€?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:48
ja

Damian
Heute, 2:52
Was wäre wenn ich den Monitor, Grafikkarte und den 7700k kaufen würde?

Damian
Heute, 2:52
bekomme ich einen besseren Preis?

Damian
Heute, 2:55
Ich baue mir ein Gaming PC und ich hab nur Festplatten und ein Netzteil, hätten sie auch ein Mainboard?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:56
300 euro alles zusammen


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:56
habe ich auch ein mainboard.

Damian
Heute, 2:56
Was für eins?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:57
habe ich asus und msi


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:57
wollen sie 1151 socket ?

Damian
Heute, 2:58
Ja für den i7 7700k


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:59
gut


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 2:59
habe ich noch msi z270 pro gaming carbon ist fur 80 euro

Damian
Heute, 2:59
und die asus?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:00
strix 270a

Damian
Heute, 3:00
z270?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:01
Asus Prime B250

Damian
Heute, 3:04
Wie viel wäre dann Mainboard Carbon Pro, 7700k, gtx 1070, XL2730Z?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:06
400 euro inkl versand

Damian
Heute, 3:06
360 inkl


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:08
mit paypal ?

Damian
Heute, 3:08
Ich kann mit paypal wenn sie wollen


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:12
gut , aber wenn sie das geld mit paypal senden werden , dann mussen sie an freunde und famillie senden , damit es direkt geht , sind sie damit einverstanden ?
mfg

Damian
Heute, 3:13
Ja ich kann es senden


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:13
alles klar , dann brauchen sie meine paypal addresse ?

Damian
Heute, 3:13
ja


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:14
hier bitte <seine email>


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:15
lassen sie mich wissen wenn sie fertig sind damit ich auf meinem konto schauen kann

Damian

Heute, 3:19
Ist alles 100% funktionsfähig?


DerAbzocker1337lol

Heute, 3:19
alles funktionsfähig wie ich gesagt habe.

Damian
Heute, 3:21
Bei mir kommt ein Fehler

Damian
Heute, 3:22
Es sagt dass ich an sie kein Geld senden kann


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:22
?

Damian
Heute, 3:22
Geht auch Überweisung?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:22
ja aber lieber paypal warum geht's nicht

Damian
Heute, 3:23
Ich weiß nicht warum ich arbeite nicht da


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:23
haben sie guthaben auf ihrem paypal konto ?

Damian
Heute, 3:23
Kann ich überweisen?

Damian
Heute, 3:23
nein


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:23
ich kann gerne weiterhelfen sagen sie mir die error

Damian
Heute, 3:23
Ist egal

Damian
Heute, 3:24
Ich kann auch normal überweisen


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:24
online überweisen?

Damian
Heute, 3:25
Iban


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:26
haben sie erhalten?

Damian
Heute, 3:27
erhalten?

Damian
Heute, 3:27
Iban nein

Damian
Heute, 3:27
wann kannst du versenden die sachen?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:29
so bald das geld auf meinem konto ist

Damian
Heute, 3:29
okay dann brazche ich iban


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:31
<Sendet mir ein Bild von seiner IBAN in ein Notepad geschrieben + zugeschnitten bzw Bild verkleinert.>

Damian
Heute, 3:37
<Sein Name> <Sein Nachname>
<SEINE IBAN> ?

Damian
Heute, 3:38
Oder soll ich <Sein Name> <Sein Nachname> schreiben ?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 3:41
jo

Damian
Heute, 4:00
Ich bekomme ein Fehler dass die Iban falsch ist ich hab es auch via paypal nochmal probiert und geht auch nicht PayPal


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:02
iban ist schon richtig

Damian
Heute, 4:05
Sind Sie sicher dass es es versuchen möchten? Sie wissen schon was ich meine.


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:05
? was meinen sie

Damian
Heute, 4:06
Sie denken wirklich Sie können mich verarschen?

Damian
Heute, 4:07
Wenn Sie es verkaufen möchten dann okay, wenn nicht dann verarschen Sie die Leute nicht.

Damian
Heute, 4:08
Sind Sie sicher Sie wollen mir die Sachen verkaufen?

Damian
Heute, 4:08
Ich überweise das Geld ohne Probleme.


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:08
ich verstehe nicht ?


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:09
ich will es verkaufen wo liegt der probleme ?

Damian
Heute, 4:09
Sie denken nicht dass ich ihnen Tipps geben werde wie Sie besser Leute verarschen können.

Damian
Heute, 4:09
Sicher Sie wollen verkaufen?
Ok ich überweise das Geld.


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:10
nein bitte überweisen sie das geld nicht,

Damian
Heute, 4:10
<Sein Name> <Sein Nachname>
<SEINE IBAN>
360€ für
i7 7700k, Z270 Carbon Pro, XL2730Z, GTX 1070 Strix inkl Versand


DerAbzocker1337lol
Heute, 4:10
verkaufe ihnen die ganze sachen nicht mehr weil du eine ******** bist


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2017)

Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alfalfa (1. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt.



Rechtschreibung scheinbar auch nicht. Zumindest keine korrekte.


----------



## Garnorh198 (1. Dezember 2017)

Für ist aber der Name aufgefallen, oder? Wer sich schon so nennt, kann kaum seriös sein.


----------



## Replikator84 (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du einen bösen Verdacht hast, dann schreibe den Support von Ebay Kleinanzeigen an, die helfen dir.


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. Dezember 2017)

Ne sorry, da ist hier im Forum nichts zu machen. Wenn dann Hilfe bei den "Kleinanzeigen" suchen, die haben da bestimmt wen der dafür zuständig ist 

Man (Gesetz, Recht) traut einem Menschen schon zu, dass er bei so einem Preis und dem Namen von selbst merkt, dass er Abstand halten sollte. Wenn dir kein Schaden entstanden ist und du nicht zu 100% beweisen kannst, dann lass es. Kann immer sein, dass wer kein Plan von der Sache hat und so Missverständnisse aufkommen, was nach außen oftmals so aussieht wie bei dir. Konto checken, ob bei dir Geld fehlt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Dezember 2017)

Glückwunsch, du wurdest von der "Geiz ist Geil" Fee verzaubert  

1. bei Kleinanzeigen kauft man nur per Abholung und in Bar, wird überall geschrieben, manche machen es nicht und wundern sich dann warum sie übern Tisch gezogen werden.

2. die Preise sind viel zu niedrig angesetzt und das alleine hätte schon die Alarmglocken läuten lassen sollen, das Set kostet normal selbst gebraucht eher das doppelte von dem was du da bezahlen wolltest...

Wenn du nichts verloren hast, sei froh das du mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen bist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Dezember 2017)

Vor allem Paypal über Freunden Geld senden xD das ist das dümmste, was man machen kann. Wenn Privatkauf über Paypal, dann über die andere Option. Das kostet dann 1,9% Warenwert +35Cent mehr, aber du hast Paypal Käuferschutz. Genau deswegen wollte er das auch über Geld Freunden senden machen. 
Bei seriösen Verkäufern geht das eigentlich immer. Einfach anbieten, dass du den Käuferschutz übernimmst, dann hat sich die Sache.


----------



## FoxXsays (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich nicht versteh wo ist Problem. Ich nehme deine Geld du keine Ware bekommst. Fairer Deal!

Wenn man schon an jemanden Gerät, der schreibt wie ein gewisser osteuropäischer RTL-Autoschieber spricht, kann das nix sein.

Ich würde auch mal dem ebay-Support schreiben, da ist deine Beschwerde besser aufgehoben. Was eine Anzeige angeht steht Aussage gegen Aussage, aus dem Schriftverkehr kann ich keinen direkten Betrugsversuch erkennen. Die Kontodaten sind höchstwahrscheinlich falsch, allerdings wird man dich bei der Polizei wahrscheinlich fragen ob du dir sicher bist die Kontodaten korrekt eingegeben zu haben. Außerdem ist ja noch kein Geld gefolssen und insofern ist dir daraus auch kein Schaden entstanden.


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2017)

> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> 
> ...





-closed-


----------

